# Baitcaster or spinning reel for worm rod???



## Geo71

Hey guys got a question? I'm looking at getting a med All Star 7' rod for worm fishing and I was wondering what do you guys think should I go with as far as a reel goes should I go with a baitcaster or a spinng reel whats your guys take on it??


----------



## soua0363

It all depends on what you are most comfortable with using. I use both and I find it easier to worm fish with a spinning rod because I can use light line and I can fish the worm weightless. My worm rod is a 6'-6" medium spinning rod with a 2500 series reel using 10 lbs test line. I am not saying you cannot use a baitcasting setup to worm fish because others have done it and are doing it. I am just more comfortable using a spinning setup.


----------



## Big Joshy

If money is an issue.... A decent spinning reel is usually cheaper than a decent baitcaster. If money isn't an issue I much prefer the baitcaster. A good baitcaster can easily cast weighless worms.

Also its important to consider where you fish. Bank fishing or wading with alot of overhead snaggs sometimes means you need a spinning reel to make awkard casts. If your fishing primarily from a boat, a baitcaster allows more accurate and softer casts. Along with the ability to use heavier line if you need to.


----------



## Ultralight

My preference would be spinning. Are you sure you want an All Star though? If so, go with the Platinum - I doubt you'll regret it.

For my worm fishing, I like my St Croix 66MF2 Premier/Daiwa Ondine 20 combo. Ideally I'd prefer a 1 piece but the 2 piece is working well. I like to work 10 pound Suffix braid for sensitivity. I mainly fish rivers. If I were fishing from a boat and slopping the shoreline, I'd have a high quality baitcasting setup.

I'm not as experienced as many baitcaster fisherman with BCs but I'd have a birdsnest with a weightless worm sooner or later. I'm working on it though......


----------



## Geo71

Well heres what I was thinking I already have 2 st croix 6'6 meds one witha baitcaster and one with a spining reel I was thinking of getting the 7' rod med for casting the light worms and baits thinking the extra length would get me a longer throw also thinking I could doubble it as a small cranking rod. I figured the 7' med would mostly be used in open waters or near weeds or cover not directly in the stuff. I have a 7' med heavy Triumph rod that i figured would be good for casting and getting the fish fromt he weeds and cover. So does this sound like a decent set up so far? Oh yeah I fish 99.9% from a boat and the inland lakes.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman

Sounds like you have a good idea about what you would like to do... and that's great. I was not sure about my new rod a couple weeks ago, but it turned out awesome.

I owned a 7' 2-piece Med-Heavy Shakespeare rod that I cannot find anywhere now. I broke it in half (falling into the boat) and searched everywhere to buy a new one. Money was a bit of an issue for me... so I went with the Shimano (cant remember series) that has the Fuji brand guides at Dicks Sporting Goods. I should mention that this is on a spinning rod. The new rod is 1-piece, 6'6", Med-Heavy, fast tip. I have taken it out once, and cut my missed fish incredibly. Only missed one good bite in about 4 hours... that would have been 6-8 fish missed on my old rod. All were on Texas Rigged Finesse worms w/ 1/32oz weight. 

I'm not too good with a baitcaster yet, so I dont know about throwing weightless worms. Seems to me it would be easier on a spinning reel.


----------



## Geo71

Well Ithink I will go with a spinning outfit for the 7' rod now I was thinking of the All Star 7 med but as I was looking at it it seemed like the handle was huge on it, So i'm not so sure I want to go with such a huge handle any suggestions of a good 7' med rod other than St croix. I'm looking at 60-70 $ price range unless anyone has used the All Star rod and has some imput


----------



## Big Joshy

ive always thought that shimano makes a good rod for the money. The clarus should be in your price range.


----------



## jmenchhofer

I've got a medium heavy Lightning Rod (easy on the wallet) that I bought specifically for fishing weightless worms. It has a 2500 series Daiwa reel on it (hopefully to be replaced with a Shimano in the near future). Casting is a breeze, and it has all the backbone you need for a solid hookset when fishing a texas rigged worm. I've fished with a guy who casts weightless worms w/ a baitcaster, but I'm more than happy to take the easy way out with the spinning outfit.


----------



## BiteMyLine

I'd go with a baitcaster over a spinning reel any day. They are much more sensitive and allow you to feel the line much easier. Casting weightless worms I'd setup a good baitcaster with a 6# diameter braid to add a few extra yards and it is also great for throwing into heavy structure with enough line strength to pull them out. I throw a Diawa Viento (which is purely amazing) paired up with a Falcon Original MH 6'6'' rod, and 6/20 power pro. I'm not much of a fan of putting weights on a worm unless fishing somewhere like Florida where you would need it to get down and through the hydrilla beds. I fish ponds in the summer for bass and don't need wieght just more feel, and have had great luck with my setup.


----------



## Webman27

Geo, I bought my first Loomis rod about 4 years ago and have never gone back to anything else. I use their drop shot model for tossing shaky head, drop shotting or really light worms (it's a spinning rod) and then I use a 6'5 GLX spinning rod to toss senko's and such. They are really pricey but they have a lifetime warranty so if you take another spill in to the boat you can get your rod replaced for the cost of shipping. I think I have 6 of their rods now, the two above, a flippin stick, a med-light crankbait rod, a long walleye trolling rod and I just picked up a musky/pike rod which is going to get broken in a couple weeks from now up in canada (at least I hope it is). They will hurt the wallet quite a bit but the sensitivity is unreal! Good luck and I hope you like what ever you end up with


----------



## The One

New to the forum but I echo the Loomis rods comments you can't beat the sensitivity. The benefit of having a longer rod is it helps take some of the shock off your line which can allow you to use a lighter line. As far as reels go I think it's a matter of personal preference. Some people prefer the spinning over a baitcaister especially if they are right handed and prefer to control the rod with their right hand. I prefer the longer handled as you can get the handle into your body allowing for greater leverage and less stress on your wrist and forearm. Good luck


----------



## Geo71

I know about the Loomis rods I picked up a med lite attye sportsman show a few years back got it for a crazy low price think I paid 120.00 for it nrmaly it was like 2 something. yes they are nice rods indeed. I plan and updating the lower end rods tha i have now this winter. I have some nice rods and then there are some that could be replaced with somethig alittler better


----------



## chad4050

i have a team all star rod and love it i am thinking of going with all star across the board one other rod that i really liked for that was the bps extremei go medium action for worms with fast tip that fast tip really helps i only use 8 lb of fireline and it works flawless


----------

